# Conectar celda de carga



## DanyBogo (Ene 27, 2007)

Compañeros de foro:

Atentamente solicito su colaboración para terminar el siguiente proyecto:

Estoy construyendo a nivel de practica academica para la materia de control digital una balanza de comun uso comercial. Ya diseñé todo el software del microcontrolador, incluyendo en el una etapa de filtrado mediante toma de muestras y promedio movil de 64 de ellas. El inconveniente que presenta el circuito es el altísimo ruido. Para amplificar la señal de la celda, estoy utilizando un amplificador de instrumentación y un filtro pasivo RC.

Agradezco me informen acerca de los tipos de filtros especificos que puedo usar para estos sensores, así como si existe algun filtro comercial que me paermita superar este inconveniente.

Espero participar más activamente en el foro, aprovechando mi experiencia laboral y academica en programación de microcontroladores PIC.

Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 28, 2007)

El problama viene por los 50 Hz de la red que se induce por todas partes. Usa un amplificador diferencial ( con operacional) para recoger la muestra y amplificar.
Cuenta como te ha ido.
Saludos


----------



## DanyBogo (Ene 28, 2007)

Compañero El Nombre. 
Agradeciendo tu respuesta, te comento que estoy utilizando una primera etapa de amplificación con el amplificador de instrumentación AD620AN. posterior a esté, estoy calibrando Zero y Span con un LF347, para obtener la ventana de 0 a 5 Volts que ingresa al ADC del pic 16f877, del cual estoy utilizando unicamente los 8 bits más significativos. Aún así, la medida testeada oscila entre más o menos un diez por ciento. Lo cual es inadmisible para este proyecto. La tolerancia máxima debe ser de 0.05 por ciento.

¿Puede ser problema de blindaje? ¿o de ambiente?


----------



## Aristides (Ene 28, 2007)

DanyBogo, el blindaje es muy importante con esas magnitudes tan pequeñas de tensión, todos los componentes metálicos deberían estar conectados a una misma masa.
Con respecto a la resolución, con 8 bits, conseguirás solamente 1 gramo para un cuarto kilo, por lo menos nesecitaras 12 bits.


----------



## guanucoluis (Nov 11, 2007)

hola a todos, como escribi en el Asunto, estoy desarrollando un proyecto final de la carrera de Ing Electrónica, en la Universidad Tecnológica Nacional - Facultad Regional Cordoba, Argentina. El trabajo tratra  de tomar la lectura de una celda de carga que dispone de una configuración puente de strean gages. El mismo tiene una capacidad de medir variaciones hasta cinco toneladas. Me gustaría saber si alguien tiene alguna experiencia en este tema. Solo contamos con los materiales como ser microprocesador pic18f4520, amp de instrumentación ANI118 y displays inteligentes y demás. A medida que vayamos avanzando con el proyecto voy a tratar de subir esta información al foro. Espero que esta nueva experiencia funcione para que todos podamos sacar provecho de ella. Mis saludos y espero volver a escribir. Gracias -Luis Alberto Guanuco


----------



## taylor (Nov 12, 2008)

Hola amigos,, yo estoy haciendo un proyecto similar, y necesito tambien acondicionar la señal de una celda de carga para ingresarla al conversor AD del PIC16f877A, quisiera saber si alguien tiene un circuito al que no le afecte el ruido; o si existe en el mercado un acondicionamiento listo para la celda; como estoy pesando valores de maximo 80g; la salida en mv de la celda es bien pequeña.

Estaba pensando en otra alternativa que sería, desarmar una balanza comercial, para sacarle la celda y el acondicionamiento; mi pregunta en este caso sería que tan factible es obtener los valores normalizados en los circuitos de acondicionamiento de estas balanzas para poder ingresar al microcontrolador.
Espero sus comentarios;; gracias


----------



## guanucoluis (Nov 12, 2008)

Nosotros usamos el INA118PU sin ningún problema. Pero si quieres filtrarlo puedes revisar las notas de aplicación que tienes en la web de texas instruments. Voy a ver si puedo hacerme tiempo para responderte con mayor claridad porque en este momento me encuentro con muchas actividades sin terminar y se acerca fin de año. Suerte y cualquier cosa escribime un correo a guanucoluis[arroba]gmail.com, saludos

Luis


----------



## taylor (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola, gracias por la información.
Les comento que compre el amplificador de instrumentacion AD620, y es un integrado bastante bueno, ya que no le afecta mucho el ruido y la señal que tengo a la salida es ya bastante estable.
Ahora mi pregunta es si entre la celda de carga y el amplificador de instrumentacion se debe conectar algo, no se resistencias o algo asi?
Yo estoy conectando los 2 cables que salen de la celda de carga directamente a las entradas del amplificador de instrumentación, pero quisiera saber si es correcto o estoy cometiendo un error al hacer esto?
Gracias


----------



## ing_njospina (Abr 30, 2009)

Bueno, si tienes una señal de corriente debes tener una resistencia de presicion entre los pines de salida del sensor para cerrar el circuito, y sobre los mismos pines poner el ampl de intrumentacion ad620,


----------



## cnger (Nov 14, 2009)

Hola a todos, estoy desarrollando un proyecto con una báscula pero tengo problemas para ingresar la señal al microprocesador. La báscula trae un amplificador y estoy tomando la señal de voltaje de este, sin embargo aunque es lineal su variación es pequeña, en 0gr es 1.839 y en 5Kgr es 1.331. Sé que debo hacer un cero y span pero no sé cómo, para ingresarlo al conversor análogo digital del pic 16f877a pues alli debo realizar unas operaciones con la fórmula que obtuve de los datos tomados.

Gracias


----------



## jeyfri (Feb 23, 2010)

hola ,a todos estoy construyendo un sensor de nivel utilizando una celda de carga de 5 kilos, pero aun no he podido ajustar la ventana de 0 a 5 voltios para ingresar al pic,pues ala salida del AD620 obtengo un volor en milivotios que con un restador lo deja en cero y alponerle peso solo sube hasta 4.3 voltios. mi duda es como podria dejar la ventana de 0 a5 voltios y si despues tengo que poner otra etapa de filtrado o algo asi.
gracias espero me puedan colaborar


----------



## kenoby (Ene 1, 2012)

buenas 
se que es un tema ya visto
pero la informacion que obtuve leyendo en internet todavía no me aclara algunas dudas
por ejemplo:
 en las características de una celda figura "resistencia del puente" y entiendo que son los ohms que obtengo al medir en las salidas pero.... se refiere a un puente de wheatstone interno de la celda???
y ademas según entiendo para utilizar una celda con un pic (16f870 por ejemplo ) en la entrada analógica debe usarse un amplificador de señal (ya que los valores de salida de la celda son muy bajos en mV) y el rango del pic es de 0 a 5 v. pero si no me equivoco, según esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/load-cell-celdas-carga-principios-basicos-26/
al utilizar 4 celdas en forma de puente de wheatstone la señal de la salida del puente es mas "estable" y se amplifica de por sí por el propio esquema del puente. esta amplificacion ya es suficiente para el pic??? (entiendo que igual depende de que con cuanto alimente el puente pero de seguro no mas que  30v porque 15v soportan la mayoría de las celdas)
PD: los valores que necesito son solo kgs y no me interesa leer los gramos del peso dado
desde ya gracias!!!!


----------



## dmc (Ene 1, 2012)

El puente de wheatstone que mencionas es interno y normalmente encuentras 4 cables en una celda, 2 de alimentación por lo general de 3,3 a 24 vcc (depende de la capacidad de la celda y su uso) y dos de señal, los que conozco, siempre van a un amplificador operacional y de ahí al conversor A/D o al microcontrolador.
Se utiliza varias celdas por lo general en aplicaciones industriales (balanzas de más de 25 Kg), o donde las superficies en las que se va a apoyar la mercadería son grandes, esto se hace para que en cualquier punto se pese lo mismo, no se amplifican entre si,cada una va a su amplificador y luego al micro. La resolución que quieras depende del soft que hagas en el Pic.


----------



## kenoby (Ene 2, 2012)

ok muchas gracias por tu respuesta!!!! me quedo mas tranquilo porque tengo que hacer un trabajo con esto y es la primera vez que uso estos sensores!!


----------



## camaleon02 (May 10, 2013)

hola compañero alguno de ustedes me puede asesorar con una galga o celda de carga, cual es la señal de salida, cual es voltaje, resistencia o que tipo de señal me proporciona? gracias por su apoyo


----------



## MrCarlos (May 10, 2013)

Hola camaleon02

Fijate por acá, de seguro encontrarás varios cosas que te podrán ayudar:
http://www.google.com.mx/#output=se...16,d.eWU&fp=aa5dfe759ac7f69b&biw=1366&bih=609

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## eodriel (Nov 9, 2014)

Hola a todos!!!! 

Estoy realizando un proyecto en el que quiero conectar una celda de carga de un pesa maletas a Arduino. He probado con dos amplificadores de instrumentación: el AD620an y el INA125p y he obtenido mejores resultados con el INA sin embargo la señal sigue siendo variable.

Estoy intentando filtrar las entradas al amplificador, de momento tengo puesto un filtro paso bajo con una R=100 Y C=10nf, se nota algo pero no lo suficiente como para que pueda calibrar bien. No se muy bien como construir el filtro pues no se ha que frecuencia trabaja el pesa maletas.

El problema que tengo es que cuando lo cargo con el mismo peso varias veces seguidas lo hace relativamente bien pero si dejo el pesa maletas un tiempo en reposo encima de la mesa he intento medir el mismo peso que antes otra vez sale algo diferente (como 200g de diferencia) y claro así no hay manera.

A ver si me podéis echar una mano que se me acaban las ideas y ya no se que probar.
Muchas gracias de antemano a todos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2014)

eodriel dijo:


> Hola a todos!!!!
> 
> Estoy realizando un proyecto en el que quiero conectar una celda de carga de un pesa maletas a Arduino. He probado con dos amplificadores de instrumentación: el AD620an y el INA125p y he obtenido mejores resultados con el INA sin embargo la señal sigue siendo variable.. . .



Si se pudiera ver el esquema que estás empleando tal ves se podría opinar.

*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## eodriel (Nov 9, 2014)

Estoy usando un esquema como este pero con una Rg de 33 y a mayores he añadido un filtro RC en cada una de las entradas del amplificador, es decir, en cada una de las salidas de la celda


----------



## Cosmes95 (Jul 7, 2015)

Estoy iniciando un proyecto para pesar una mezcla de 2 diferentes materiales en una tolva pero nunca he trabajado con celdas de carga y quisiera que me ayudaran con algunas dudas:
Si quiero pesar una tolva que va a tener un peso máximo de 1 tonelada, y la tolva tiene 4 soportes por lo tanto 4 celdas de carga, ¿cada celda de carga debe de tener una capacidad mínima de 1 tonelada o el peso total se reparte entre las 4 celdas, es decir una capacidad mínima de 250 kg?
¿Me sería útil una caja suma para para que sumara el valor censando por cada celda de carga y luego leer el valor de salida por el microcontrolador o debo de usar otros integrados en lugar de la caja suma?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=celdas+de+carga&sa=Buscar


----------



## pandacba (Jul 7, 2015)

El peso se reparte entre los cuatro soportes, pero nunca debes trabajar con una celda al límite, debes tener margen, primero que nada no podes trabajar directamente con la señal que sale de las celdas debes acondicionarla con un amplificador tipo instrumentación y luego hacer las sumas que desees, también podes hacer un arreglo que te coloque las celdas en serie(salida del amplificador) y medir en sus extremoms y tener valor directo, hay muchas formas, no te olvides que cada celda recibe alimentación y tiene dos salidas ya que alimenta un puente de resistencias, de alli las precauciones para como implementas tu sistema, o incluso muy simple como eso va normalmente a ser microprosesado que este último se encargue de las sumas, todo es cuestión de un poco de ingenio


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 8, 2015)

si vas a pesar 1 Ton. las celdas deben ser minimo de 1 1/2 Ton. de las 4 celdas vas a una caja de suma y de ahi a un display 
. lo que te va a quedar es calibrar el display con el peso minimo,cuantos decimales queres, fracciones de peso y el peso maximo

http://www.braunker.com/index.php/productos/indicadores/serie-yp.html

http://www.ricelake.com/products/indicators-controllers/rice-lake/920i-programmable-hmi-indicator-controller

los links son solo indicativo, hay mas marcas y modelos


----------



## Cosmes95 (Jul 8, 2015)

solaris8 dijo:


> si vas a pesar 1 Ton. las celdas deben ser minimo de 1 1/2 Ton. de las 4 celdas vas a una caja de suma y de ahi a un display
> . lo que te va a quedar es calibrar el display con el peso minimo,cuantos decimales queres, fracciones de peso y el peso maximo
> 
> 
> ...



 Me podrías explicar ¿porqué cada celda de carga debe de ser de 1 1/2 tonelada?


----------



## Daniel.more (Jul 8, 2015)

amigos,no entiendo algunas cosas,primero para que poner una caja de sumas,eso solo es requerido si una o algunas de las celdas son diferentes del resto,pero si son todas iguales no hace falta ponerla sino una regleta y todas en paralelo...(y te ahorras un dinero)..y tampoco porque si la tolva pesa una tonelada y tiene 4 soportes porque usar celdas para soportar 6 toneladas entre las 4 celdas a 1,5 toneladas cada una...porque al sobre dimensionar las celdas se pierde en precisión....y si tengo bastante experiencia,porque trabaje años como técnico oficial de mettler toledo.

PD: nunca doy por sentado que mis conceptos son los mas adecuados aunque si los mas usuales,por eso pregunto porque siempre aprendo algo nuevo de técnicos que hacen las cosas diferentes a mi...saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 9, 2015)

Hola, coincido con el compañero. Puedes utilizar celdas de 500Kg. cada una, al ser idénticas seguramente, se conectan en paralelo. De allí se obtiene una única salida diferencial que se envía al amplificador de instrumentación. Una vez amplificada, tendrás una señal análoga que puede ser tratada por lo que se te ocurra.


----------



## dmc (Jul 10, 2015)

Como no conozco muy bien el proceso de fabricación de una balanza, me pregunto ¿Que pasa, si la balanza que es de 1 Tonelada y tiene 4 celdas (una en cada esquina, para dar una idea) alguien le coloca sobre una esquina (es decir sobre una celda) una tonelada o más de eso? ¿Esto no podría provocar la deformación permanente de la celda si esta es para 500 Kg?.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 15, 2015)

Hola, las balanzas de peso importante cómo ser de 1Ton. o más se diseñan con un mecanismo balancín por debajo de la plataforma. Con el fin de distribuir equitativamente el peso en caso de utilizar varias celdas. O bien un balancín concentrador incluso demultiplicador para así poder usar celdas con un rango muy inferior al peso cargado.
Una vez trabajé en una báscula para vagones tolva. Quizás el peso total superaba 50Ton. cargado con cereal. Ésta báscula utilizaba una única celda tipo S de 200Kg.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 15, 2015)

instale y puse a funcionar varias basculas 
algunas con una sola celda con balancin, la cual no necesita caja de union, tolva de cemento, otras con 4 celdas en las esquinas, bascula en un fierro viejo, pequeñas tipo 200 Kg, pero lo tradicional( o como mas me gusta) es como marca el diagrama...


----------



## Iván Vélez (Abr 5, 2018)

Yo tengo una celda de carga de 1kg y su salida es de 1mv/v y yo lo alimento con 5v para tener una salida de 5mv =1kg,
Lo que quiero hacer es amplificar los milivoltios a voltios para que el microcontrolador lo lea como señal análoga, quiero amplificarlo con el operacional LM358P, con una fuente simple (5V y GND), pero no se como conectar las dos salidas de la celda de carga (Cable Verde , Cable blanco) alguien me ayuda con un esquema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2018)

Iván Vélez dijo:


> Yo tengo una celda de carga de 1kg y su salida es de 1mv/v y yo lo alimento con 5v para tener una salida de 5mv =1kg,
> Lo que quiero hacer es amplificar los milivoltios a voltios para que el microcontrolador lo lea como señal análoga, quiero amplificarlo con el operacional LM358P, con una fuente simple (5V y GND), pero no se como conectar las dos salidas de la celda de carga (Cable Verde , Cable blanco) alguien me ayuda con un esquema?


Tu celda de carga, ¿ No vino con algún manual o datasheet ?

Lo de la amplificación es fácil.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 5, 2018)

Hola, si quieres precisión, el LM358 es el menos indicado, ya que es para propósito gral. Utiliza un  AD627 o similar. Requieren alimentacion dual. Busca amplificador de instrumentación, eso te ayudará para tu requerimiento.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Cuando se trabaja con celdas de carga hay que utilizar un *amplificador de instrumentación*, con un solo AO no alcanza, porque lo más adecuado para ellos son los *INA118* de Texas Instruments, entra a la web de texas y baja toda la información y notas de aplicación de este CI de 8 terminales, incluso encontrars herramientas de desarrollo provistas por el fabricante.
La tensión de alimentación de la celda tiene que ser bien estable para  tener buenos resultados.
Los productos de Texas son más fáciles de conseguir que los de Analog Devices




Hay toda una variedad de productos INA, podes elegir en la búsqueda paramétrica para ver cual se situa mejor a tus necesidades, incluso podes hacer consultas y pedir asesoramiento en el feedback


----------



## puertoarena (Jun 11, 2018)

Hola, es mi primer entrada al foro. Actualmente estoy tratando de realizar el pesaje de una colmena (entre otras cosas), para poder leerlo con un Arduino. Buscando por internet parecería que la opción más acertada es utilizar una celda de carga junto con el conversor Hx711. Sin embargo quería saber si conocen otra forma (más económica) de realizar la medición. El peso de las colmenas no sería superior a los 100Kg. Muchas gracias


----------



## Ingemarca (Feb 24, 2021)

Buenas me dedico a la construcción de equipos y es primera vez que voy a construir una llenadora por peso y he decidido utilizar celdas de carga para controlar el pesaje. Mi pregunta puedo conectarle solo dos celdas de carga a la caja sumadora ? Cuando debo escoger solo caja sumadora o amplificador de señal? Solo el controlador que venden en Amazon mypin puede servir para prender y apagar?  Muchas gracias de antemano por su aporte


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 24, 2021)

Hola, la sumadora la podes usar con la cantidad que quieras, siempre que respetes la cantidad máxima de entradas que tenga. La regulación de la caja sumadora se necesita para equilibrar las diferencias en la salida de las celdas, regulando la tensión en la entrada de cada una, por lo que se utiliza cuando se usan más de una celda. El amplificador de señal nunca utilicé, pero imagino que es para cuando la distancia entre la celda y el cabezal es muy grande, ya que la celda envía baja señal.

No conozco mypin, quizás alguien más te pueda ayudar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2021)

Ingemarca dijo:


> Buenas me dedico a la construcción de equipos y es primera vez que voy a construir una llenadora por peso y he decidido utilizar celdas de carga para controlar el pesaje. Mi pregunta puedo conectarle solo dos celdas de carga a la caja sumadora ?



Y ¿ Como sería la tolva "Receptora" ?
¿ Sería confiable esa medición ?

Esos datos *NO* se pueden responder sin conocer la instalación, diagramas mecánicos, esquemas ¿ Algo ?


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 24, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ¿ Como sería la tolva "Receptora" ?
> ¿ Sería confiable esa medición ?
> 
> Esos datos *NO* se pueden responder sin conocer la instalación, diagramas mecánicos, esquemas ¿ Algo ?



Habría que ver que diseño tiene pensado, pero en una tolva convencional como mínimo deberían ser 3. A lo mejor se refiera a otra cosa.

Adjunto algunos archivos que pueden ser útiles.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2021)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Habría que ver que diseño tiene pensado, pero en una tolva convencional como mínimo deberían ser 3. A lo mejor se refiera a otra cosa.
> 
> Adjunto algunos archivos que pueden ser útiles.


También podrían ser 2 que censen 1/2 carga.
Algo como una tolva de 4 patas, 2 patas con celda y las otras 2 con posibilidad de acomodarse como una bisagra.
El peso total sería aprox. el doble de lo detectado por las 2 celdas.

Con una lógica similar, se podría hacer con solo una sola celda y una tolva de 3 patas, la celda detectaría 1/3 del total.

Todo depende del peso a medir y el capital a invertir 

El problema de estas "Chapuzas" es que se va perdiendo precisión    

¡ Mas datos son requeridos !


----------



## aitopes (Nov 23, 2021)

Buenas tardes!

Tengo unas dudas respecto al funcionamiento de una balanza construida con 3 *celdas de carga*. Espero que no se me haga confusa o larga la explicación. 

Hace aproximadamente un año automatizamos una planta elaboradora de concreto para diferentes usos. A grandes rasgos, el sistema tiene algunas balanzas, cintas transportadoras, tolvas, etc.
El sistema utiliza una PC con una pantalla táctil, el operario selecciona los parámetros de la mezcla a elaborar (tipo, cantidad, etc), y mediante Modbus le comunica a un PLC que debe activar en cada momento. Hay una serie de sensores (que no vienen al caso) que son leídos por el PLC y los datos enviados a la PC. *Con eso no hay ningún problema.*

Por otro lado, hay dos balanzas que están formadas por varias celdas de carga cada una, conectadas a un transductor (básicamente , un conversor A/D) por balanza, que envía a la PC, via Modbus (se comporta como un esclavo) el valor leido. Este es un número que representa el peso de la balanza, al que se le realiza un ajuste para fijar el cero, etc. Todos los datos se muestran en la pantalla de la PC*. La Pc solo toma el valor de los transductores y los muestra en pantalla* (efectuando la corrección, pero es simplemente multiplicar por un factor)

*Aquí comienza la parte que me genera dudas.* El sistema ya estaba implementado, nosotros solo automatizamos. Las balanzas tienen tres celdas de carga conectadas en paralelo en la bornera del transductor. Estas celdas sostienen a la "cuba" de la balanza desde tres puntos, formando mas o menos un triángulo isosceles entre los tres puntos de sujeción.





​

Se parece mucho a lo de la foto (esa es una foto de la web). 

¿Cuál es el problema? Bien....son dos:


*1) Si uno se sube a la balanza, y se para sobre cada uno de los extremos en los que están las celdas de carga, el peso que acusa la balanza no es el mismo. Hay diferencias pequeñas, pero las hay.* Por ejemplo, se obtienen valores de 100, 102 y 105 kg.

Yo, realmente,* no termino de convencerme que las celdas conectadas en paralelo "compensen" las diferencias que aparecen cuando el peso a pesar se desplaza. *Por ejemplo, si me paro sobre la celda A, esta soporta casi todo mi peso, y las otras dos soportan muy poco. Pero, lo que dicen los fabricantes del sistema básicamente es que "_al poner las celdas en paralelo, las tres entregan el peso total_", compensando  las diferencias mecánicas eléctricamente.

*2) Algunas veces, pocas, pero ocurre (una vez al mes o asi, una de cada 100 o 120 pesadas en promedio), la lectura de la balanza empieza a "caminar" sin que se agregue peso.* Está en un valor, por ejemplo 800, y empieza 801....802...803... y no se detiene.

Sobre este punto no voy a emitir opiniones para no predisponer las posibles respuestas en un sentido u otro 


¿Alguien ha pasado por algo parecido? Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida.

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Pero, lo que dicen los fabricantes del sistema básicamente es que "_al poner las celdas en paralelo, las tres entregan el peso total_", *compensando las diferencias mecánicas eléctricamente.*


Mentira! Mejor que dé una prueba de eso, por que decir....puede decir cualquier verdura.
YO pondría un amplificador y un ADC por celda y corregiría por soft las mediciones de cada extremo.
YO no he visto nunca conectar celdas de carga en paralelo "para compensar" las lecturas.


----------



## aitopes (Nov 23, 2021)

Sip...a mi me parece lo mismo.

Son 3 puentes de *wheatstone* en paralelo, al ser los tres identicos (las celdas lo son) no deberían dar problemas (esto es algo intuitivo) si el peso está en el centro de gravedad (por decirlo de una manera) de la balanza. Pero fuera de el? No me cierra.

Y no tengo el conocimiento suficiente, me temo, para hacer los cálculos de la parte física (poner tres puntos, una carga entre ellos, y ver cuánto "presiona" en cada punto). Pero es bastante lógico que el resultado (desde el punto de vista eléctrico) van a ser *tres tensiones distintas, que terminan unidas EN PARALELO* (algo completamente irracional, cómo conectar baterías de distintos voltajes en paralelo), y eso deberia dar, en el mejor de los casos, la tensión mayor (y haciendo circular una corriente por las otras dos celdas).

No, a mi no me cierra.

Pero estaba asi. Solo que sin el PLC y sin la PC.

Yo había propuesto triplicar los ADC, y luego ver como obtener el valor total a partir de las tres lecturas (algo no trivial, por que al ser cemento, piedra, arena lo que cae en las balanzas, la distribución de pesos no es siempre la misma).

Gracias por la respuesta.
Saludos cordiales,
Ariel.


*PD:* _Acabo de ver que se movió el mensaje a este hilo (GRACIAS!) y de leer que gente con experiencia las conecta efectivamente en paralelo, con una regleta, lo cual me deja otra vez en el punto inicial _


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> y de leer que gente con experiencia las conecta efectivamente en paralelo, con una regleta, lo cual me deja otra vez en el punto inicial


La experiencia no vale nada si no tiene un respaldo teórico que lo sustente. Poner celdas en paralelo, "iguales" o diferentes, diferencial o nó, no promedia nada. Para promediar deben estar en serie...y si no me dan una prueba teórica no lo voy a creer.
Tal como decís, la celdas son fuentes de tensión y la tensión no se "promedia" sumando (??) tensiones en paralelo.


----------



## aitopes (Nov 23, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La experiencia no vale nada si no tiene un respaldo teórico que lo sustente. Poner celdas en paralelo, "iguales" o diferentes, diferencial o nó, no promedia nada. Para promediar deben estar en serie...y si no me dan una prueba teórica no lo voy a creer.


Quizás lo ideal sea usar alguna "caja sumadora" como esta:









						Caja sumadora para células de carga y sensores de fuerza
					

Caja sumadora para células de carga y sensores de fuerza. Permite el ajuste de sensibilidad individual para un resultado preciso. Caja de aluminio con IP65.




					sensores-de-medida.es
				




O esta:





__





						Registradoras Antiguas | MercadoLibre.com.ar
					

Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Registradoras Antiguas ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Aprovechá Compras Internacionales.




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




¿Cómo lo ves?

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes


			https://iac-sl.es/sites/default/files/1SISTEMASPESADA.pdf
		


Este explica mas o menos lo que hace y como lo hace


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo ves?


Eso suena MUY coherente...si es que los parámetros se ajustan a las celdas que tenés.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 23, 2021)

Bueno, en la empresa dónde trabajo, utilizan balanzas con la misma configuración que comentas.
Y para compensar diferencias, "personal que instaló el sistema en su momento" añadió resistencias en serie a la salida diferencial, proporcional a la ganancia de cada celda.
Y el problema se corrige con gran exactitud.
No estoy estoy diciendo que sea la mejor opción, pero si la más rentable.
Ya que de lo contrario se requerían 3 conversores y 3 entradas analógicas al PLC.


----------



## aitopes (Nov 24, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bueno, en la empresa dónde trabajo, utilizan balanzas con la misma configuración que comentas.
> Y para compensar diferencias, "personal que instaló el sistema en su momento" añadió resistencias en serie a la salida diferencial, proporcional a la ganancia de cada celda.
> Y el problema se corrige con gran exactitud.
> No estoy estoy diciendo que sea la mejor opción, pero si la más rentable.
> Ya que de lo contrario se requerían 3 conversores y 3 entradas analógicas al PLC.


Claro!
Es que la "caja sumadora" entiendo que hace mas o menos eso. Debe ser muy util cuando las tres celdas no son iguales. Aqui son iguales, pero no soportan el mismo peso. Quizas no pueda evitar tener que usar los 3 DAC.

Gracias!

Saludos cordiales, 
Ariel


----------

